# Hi my name's virginia



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi my name's Virginia

I found this forum looking for information on the vast subject of beekeeping.
I was really impressed with everything I've seen on here so far. I started keeping bees last summer here in south central P.A. and this has been my first winter. I'm loving everything about beekeeping so far. Bees amaze me, I have alot of respect for them. I know I have alot to learn and look forward to the future experiences in store.  
Thanks for having me,
Virginia


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome VIrginia
If you make it thru the first winter you already learned something, Mark


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome ! Glad to see you " bee" here.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

*Yes*

Hi Mark, Thanks for the response. Yes I did learn alot so far but I find beekeeping to be so much info. Types of bees, Hives, Feeding, Diseases, Weather, Behaviors, Brood, Smokers, I haven't even thought about taking honey yet just want to have happy healthy bees.  I had 2 hives of russian bees. In the summer one of the hive covers came loose and I had a top feeder and alot of bees drowned. I augmented the top feeders with screen in the center and on top so there's no way the bees can drown. It worked like a champ. Needless to say that hive that suffered the drowning just passed away. It looks like they were on a corner of the top box and ate all the honey. There was honey on the other side but they never got to it? It really bummed me out. The other hive is thriving packed full of happy healthy bees. I saw lot of honey left in there top super. Anyway I wanted to make super sure they dont run out of honey. I read on using a top feeder that uses fondant sugar to avoid moisture in winter. I made one it came out nice but the bees weren't going for the fondant or dry cane sugar. I was looking at them today beautiful day. I scraped some honey off a frame from the deceased colony onto a piece of paper up top for them cause it was from a deep and box and it wouldn't fit on the other hive. The bees were all over that. I don't know if it was a good idea as far as moisture up in there but they were happy in a frenzy to see that honey. I saw alot of bee tongues sticking out It went from sunny in a tshirt today to snow tonight. I hope that honey up in there for em wont hurt cause it just loose with wax on some paper. I found it instinctual to want to feed em. I couldnt stand seeing that other colony starved.
Anyway I ordered 2 packages this weekend so I'll be adding a 3rd colony this summer I'm excited to see If I can have a successful spring summer thrive and 100 Percent survival this coming winter. I'm rambling but thats my update  I've still got alot to learn
Thanks for the Welcomes!!! Virginia


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Virginia!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You all for the welcomes!!
Virginia


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Don't forget that everyone here was a newbee at one time or other. I sugesst joining a local bee club Contact your local ag agent and he or she will know where the local club is


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You Merlyn!! I am actually a member of the local Beekeeping Association since last year. They're great people. Beekeeping has changed my whole life. Everyone has been very helpful from the association. I've tried to be as helpful as I could in return. It's been great so far. Since These beautiful bees are in my hands I strive to be the best beekeeper I can be for them. I dont want to mess em up. I'm taking the course for the second time in upcoming weeks. I really like being around the other beekeepers. It has been fun. They seem to like me too Thanks for the suggestion. It's a really good one. I'm glad the local group is so awesome!!!! Virginia


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the Beesource forums Virginiawolf.


And, no, I am not afraid. 

Wayne


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome. Nice name - that's my wife's as well.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome Virginia
Ya know, I'm as amazed by Beekeepers as I am by bees. Beekeepers are just great people. It's like in the 60s; you could pretty much trust a hitch-hiker that had kids or a dog with them. If someone is a beekeeper, you just know they are good people. 
Hint: I've had bees all my life and I, over, "anthro-bee-mophize" though, practicably speaking, I know I shouldn't.:shhhh:
Mark
www.bonterrabees.com 

_"you can't think like a bee, but you can watch them think"_


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

*I used to hitch hike alot*

I used to Hitch Hike alot Looking back I bet my acoustic guitar put me in the looking trustworthy club

It is fascinating. We/Everything is connected so it makes sense that we relate to the bees in a really deep way. I've only recently started keeping bees and I feel like they are family after one season. Thats why with all the mystery of bees getting sick and multitude of views on the best way to beekeep I'm sincerely interested in developing my skills as to do the best I can at keeping them healthy. Since you've done it your whole life you probably have it down. 
I've had a ferret or 2 or three my whole life so I consider my self sort of an expert about them at this point. thats 24 years i've had ferrets now. Excellent little critters. I've never been on a forum about ferrets though.
You're right Everyone in the Bee club seems really Trustworthy No problems yet. 
Thanks for the Welcome!
Virginia


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thank You Mtn BEE Re: Hi my name's virginia*

Thank You Mtn BEE
I'm excited for spring. There's still snow on the ground here but I can sense spring. I'm ready for it like the bees. 
Virginia


----------

